# my " VIRGINIA STYLE " bbq sauce recipe no vinegar



## krusher (Jun 11, 2008)

Being from Virginia we are close to the Carolina style , bout 45 minutes if I wanted to go get some , but we like things a little richer around here, so here is the recipe that I use, family and friends love it, I've been asked to make them their own batch before.

1 stick butter

3 tablespoons brown sugar

16 ounces ketchup

3 teaspoons yellow mustard

2 tablespoons mesquite liquid smoke

4 tablespoons worchestershire sauce

2 teaspoons celery seed

1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper

IF YOU WANT TO THIN IT OUT A LITTLE BIT ADD 1/2 CUP WATER


----------



## jtribout (Jun 11, 2008)

That sounds good. I'm going to try that. Is this a no cook recipe?


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 11, 2008)

Always looking for good sauces and this one, with the stick of butter added, is one to definitely try. I'll be smoking some butts this wknd and will give this, and the finishing sauce, a go! Thanks!!


----------



## lcruzen (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanx Krusher! I'll give this one a try.


----------



## doctor phreak (Jun 11, 2008)

i'm going to try this , this weekend...thanks


----------



## smoke_chef (Jun 11, 2008)

Krusher, 

I'm always looking for sauce recipes. Especially regional ones that I might not ever try otherwise. I'm smoking up some ribs this weekend. I always try to provide my guests with a variety of sauce. I'll make up a batch of this and see what they think. 

Thanks!


----------



## krusher (Jun 11, 2008)

hey guys ,sorry I forgot to put in about the stove part...

just put your butter in a sauce pan melt it put in your brown sugar and other ingredients then bring just to boiling, then reduce and simmer.  
You'll know when its done when the butter is'nt trying to separate from the rest.  Usually about 15-20 minutes...

be careful when you grill with it, it will burn fast, I guess the sugar content, dont put it on till the very end.

gimme a shout when you try it and let me know what you think.


----------



## erain (Jun 11, 2008)

thks krusher, i saved this for maybe next time. been sorta stuck on the vinegar sauces and maybe will try a change. thks for posting recipie!!!


----------



## krusher (Jun 11, 2008)

erain,

you and everybody else has on this site have helped me tremendously, I have kept this recipe close to the hip for years because I think it cant be beat. But I thought that if I shared it it would only improve the site because you guys could try it.

well gotta go, got some sparerib trimmin to do

p.s. my wife, who was not excited at all about my smoking meat venture informed me that I needed to sell my smoker because if I didnt she would get big as a house.

the ribs I am going to do today are her request, will have q-view later


----------

